# Challenging alberta exams



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

I must ask you to please fill out your profile. 

It is required and only takes a couple of minutes. It also helps everyone help you.

Below is a link with instructions on how to complete this simple task.









IMPORTANT: Required Profile Fields


Please add your Electrical Trade in your account settings. From the navigation, near the upper right-hand corner, click on your avatar to open the drop-down menu and select “Account Settings”. The scroll down to Electrical Trade. Fill in the information for your trade and click Save at the...




www.electriciantalk.com





Cheers
~Kevin


----------



## Blue Sky (Aug 17, 2013)

Contact the Apprenticeship Board there may be some flexibility due to Covid.


----------

